# Frontenac State Park



## padrepaul77 (Oct 23, 2009)

Near Red Wing, Minnesota...not too bad; though maybe I should have gone a little wider angle?


----------



## joemc (Oct 23, 2009)

I like the shot a lot....But the colors in the sky do not look right... they look un-natural?

The trees and gorgeous!

Cheers, Joe


----------



## padrepaul77 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks...yeah, the sky was adjusted in elements...still learning how to make it so the clouds stand out a bit.


----------



## padrepaul77 (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe this one is slightly better? It's hard to figure out how exactly to adjust the sky...


----------



## porkphoto (Oct 24, 2009)

All I can say is wow. However, I hope you took at least a hundred shots that day. Those days don't come very often! Good job.


----------

